# tailstock spiders



## llarson (Nov 6, 2011)

After seeing the nice step-by-step spider build by churchjw, thought I'd drop in a pic. of my tailstock spiders. The small one goes from 4" and up, the large one for 12" pipe. The 3/8" carriage bolts are easily set up with a 10mm end wrench. Both have double ball bearings for good support.


See Photo at link


----------



## churchjw (Nov 7, 2011)

Very cool idea.  This would be so much easier to make than the large cones for the live center to turn pipe.  some where I saw some mount a cheap wood working 4jaw to the tail stock for the same reason.  I like this idea better.  A lot less weight to spin.   :thumbzup:

Jeff


----------



## llarson (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for the views and comments. One reason I built the spiders this way was I have to face the pipe, then go a little way inside to cut a groove; can't be done w/pipe center. Works to turn O.D. too.
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  Larry


----------



## Starlight Tools (Nov 7, 2011)

Here are a few pictures of spiders. One for the chuck and the other pair for use in tubing. the third one, well he is my friend Dick's pet. LOL

Walter


----------



## Maglin (Nov 14, 2011)

Larry,
  How are you facing and turning the inside diameter with your tail stock spiders?  Maybe I'm not seeing it.  I do see the usefulness of your spiders.  Something I think I'll have to give a go for making large quill housings for spindles or doing any outside work on large diameter pipe/tube where a bull nose just won't work.


----------



## Starlight Tools (Nov 14, 2011)

Not Larry, but Facing is no problem as the spider is inserted inside the tube, and this gives access to the end of the tube for facing it.  If you need to bore inside the end of the tube, you need to insert the spider far enough in that you can bore, without hitting the spider.

If you mount a spider in the headstock and again set it back from the edge of the tube then support the tailstock end in a steady rest, you can work on long tubing that is greater than the C-C  distance of your lathe.

You can use one or more spiders that have a bored hole in them and mount then to a shaft as well

Walter


----------



## llarson (Nov 16, 2011)

The only problem I've run into is being able to reach in the pipe [I have to set the spiders in only about 2"] to set the spider arms up. If using carriage bolts as I do, the squares under the heads can be difficult to grab. Running a hex head nut up to the square and attaching it with a tack weld makes adjusting much easier, especially if the spider has to be set in a ways. I do just fine at my shallow depth using the square head for adjustment.


----------

